# More azureus sexing



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Here they are. What other pics would you like?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Profile pics. IMO (guess), though, it's two males.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

2 males, i have an extra female


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Here are a few more pics. My good cam broke, sorry about the poor pics!

If I need a F, I will keep you in mind, but would hope to find one in WI for less stress.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Still looking like 2 males to me.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

sorry bud, its still 2 males.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Two males.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Ditto (10 characters)


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

That is what I have concluded for awhile. Never heard any vocalizing, but I suppose if there is no one to call to...

I guess I could swap in a female.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

BrianWI said:


> That is what I have concluded for awhile. Never heard any vocalizing, but I suppose if there is no one to call to...
> 
> I guess I could swap in a female.


Vocalizing can be pretty understated with Azureus. Mine were producing for two years before I ever heard any calling. One day I was sitting in my office and notice some quiet "grunting" coming from their tank. I know I had heard it before but it had just never registered as a frog call.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

I would notice.

I have played the calls on my computer and they come out, but don't call back.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yea I agree looks like two males. Azureus really have quiet calls... I've never heard them. I've seen the males call a few times while courting the female, but even right next to the glass I was not able to hear them with any faint background noise.
Bryan


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

I guess the question is, do they call when females are not present? These two, at this point, have no clue what a female is, LOL.


----------

